# Subversive groups plans Oct 10th attack



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

"Anonymous" is planning an attack on October 10th. Are you ready?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

These psychos need to be stopped. They need to be locked in a deep, dark hole with no electricity and no chance of seeing a computer ever again. These self-righteous idiots fancy themselves activists and crusaders, but they are nothing short of terrorists.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

That totally sounds like they are trying to incite a terrorist attack on Wall Street!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Turtle said:


> These psychos need to be stopped. They need to be locked in a deep, dark hole with no electricity and no chance of seeing a computer ever again. These self-righteous idiots fancy themselves activists and crusaders, but they are nothing short of terrorists.


The protesters ...or Wall Street??


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

JayJay said:


> The protesters ...or Wall Street??


Those "Anonymous" morons. Wall Street is greedy, but that doesn't make them terrorists.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

My husband told me that anonymous can start a lot of problems for everyone. (He works with computers...and these people are basically hackers) John told me today that at least once a year, they will attack youtube and upload so much pornography that youtube has to shut down to keep up with it. (That's for their own entertainment. They do a lot of other activity that involves more serious connotations)

They've attacked numerous of websites for different companies and groups and explain why they do it within the next day. It is usually in protest to governments, religions, politics and social issues.

I fear they are going to try and take down the stock market and I wouldn't be surprised if they did. They are to be taken VERY seriously. I don't think these folks really think things through...:gaah:

Anonymous (group) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Turtle said:


> These psychos need to be stopped. They need to be locked in a deep, dark hole with no electricity and no chance of seeing a computer ever again. These self-righteous idiots fancy themselves activists and crusaders, but they are nothing short of terrorists.


Turtle, you have been told by Big Sis that its only caucasian males who are military vets that believe in the Constitution, individual freedom and liberty, are NRA members, Christian, and who might support third-party political candidates that can be terrorists. They must be monitored and tracked constantly.

Those young, idealistic Americans exercising their First Amendment rights in NYC and other locations now are benign. They are just having a little fun!

(Move along. Nothing to see here!)


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 24, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> ... its only caucasian males who are military vets that believe in the Constitution, individual freedom and liberty, are NRA members, Christian, and who might support third-party political candidates that can be terrorists...


Man! Lucky for me I not an NRA member...


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

or a Christian for that matter, but I believe in the Constitution, Liberty, and the other things bigbro/sis are watching.


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 24, 2011)

Interested in keeping abreast of the "occupy" thing?

Try this link...Occupy Together*|*Home


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> Turtle, you have been told by Big Sis that its only caucasian males who are military vets that believe in the Constitution, individual freedom and liberty, are NRA members, Christian, and who might support third-party political candidates that can be terrorists. They must be monitored and tracked constantly.
> 
> Those young, idealistic Americans exercising their First Amendment rights in NYC and other locations now are benign. They are just having a little fun!
> 
> (Move along. Nothing to see here!)


Okay, you guys know that I normally abhor "text speak", but this actually DID make lol.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not too very old (54) but I can remember fondly when a group fomenting terrorism and violence like these 'anonymous' fools would be hunted down and brought to justice for their threats..... now the "Useless Idiots" in the Whitehouse and Capitol are the real terrorists, and plotting against We The People, while seeming to ignore or even support these hackers and geeks.

We are being 'sheared' of our wealth.... next stop... the nackers? Well, this fat lamb is armed and won't go down merely bleating..... 

I'm betting the 'Friends of obummer' are behind The Anonymous........ fits his style. Bully and threaten. Force others to THEIR way, or else!!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

'we are legion'? What the heck???
these yahoo's who say they are protesting for the american liberty loving people of these United States DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE LIBERTY LOVING PEOPLE OF THESE UNITED STATES!
these kids are anarchists and useful tools of those who are fomenting this.
I always sensed that when the days come when Obama and his cronies are found out for what they are that they would also create controversy in some form or fashion.
A false flag even if you will. looks like I am right. I love being right but this time it don't feel very good....... :/


----------



## caveman (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the last thing we need right now. If they do something severe enough, we could wind up losing more rights. I don't know about y'all, but the pocket I keep my rights in is almost empty now!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

lhalfcent said:


> 'we are legion'? What the heck???


I think they are quoting the Bible on purpose.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

:congrat:

Wheee! we actually get a wet run!if its who I think it is,stock up NOW!
they can't stop them!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

caveman said:


> This is the last thing we need right now. If they do something severe enough, we could wind up losing more rights. I don't know about y'all, but the pocket I keep my rights in is almost empty now!


Yep! Can you say Martial Law?

I have a gut feeling that "the prez" is looking for any excuse to impliment Martial Law and this just might fit the bill.

He knows that when it is implimented our Constitution is out the window and it becomes a "Military State".

Then he has complete power over the people, and thinking about that scares the Hell out of me. Think of what that could mean for the patriotic, liberty loving people of this Country. :gaah:

DM


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock

Here that folks, the clock is ticking. I certainly hope each of you have your own preps in order.

If these fools succeed in a cyber attack on Wall Street, the effects could result in rapidly escsalating, wide spread turmoil.

Real or not, this is something you want to watch very closely.


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

I work at the US Army NETCOM. All I'm going to offer is that there are far worse people we are worried about than Anon.


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 24, 2011)

ZonaJeep said:


> I work at the US Army NETCOM. All I'm going to offer is that there are far worse people we are worried about than Anon.


5x5. You folks in the 9th would know too. You ever do any coyote tracking/hunting in those parts? I understand they generally migrate in your direction from down south of you.


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

Rmplstlskn said:


> 5x5. You folks in the 9th would know too. You ever do any coyote tracking/hunting in those parts? I understand they generally migrate in your direction from down south of you.


The animal or the scumbags that smuggle/rape/murder illegals across the border?

Neither.


----------

